

Tumblr is not alone - muriithi
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=inurl%3ASELECT+inurl%3AFROM+inurl%3AWHERE+intitle%3Aphpmyadmin&btnG=Search

======
TrevorJ
Heh. Lot of them are secured though.

